

Open source tools - dsc
http://www.socialbrite.org/2010/07/16/12-open-source-tools-you-should-be-using/

======
Mongoose
It feels like this same article could have been published 3 years ago. Most of
these (Firefox, Wordpress and maybe VLC and Handbrake aside) have been great
apps that no one uses for years.

------
faragon
And git?

